# Now where's me mustard bell bottoms.



## YeOldeOke (12/5/22)

We tend to think of the past as dim and dour, mostly because of the black and white images we see. Hell, even the 50's has this lingering in my mind when I think of my childhood, but it wasn't. It was colourful and alive.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

